# New Porsche 997



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just been reading about this in Car magazine. It looks great, and I love the way they've tried to go back to the 993 looks with the smaller headlights and lighter overall design. It looks more like a sports car than a GT IMO. Also, if they make it with the DSG gearbox, then speaking as someone who is already a convert to that 'box, I seriously want one.

I'm sure I read somewhere on here that there was already a massive waiting list for the 997. Is this true? Anyone been to a dealer recently for comments?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i read EXACTLY the same article today too..
does look lovely! especially like the 19inch wheels as standard and the quad exhaust pipes! will definitely be hoping to get one soon! (lottery numbers Â :

i dont know about the waiting lists though.. i think porsche will try and meet any extra demand.. besides a bit of a wait is good, anticipation is the best bit Â 

found some pics here.. http://www.rennteam.com/showflat.ph...=4018&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Personally, I don't like the way the wheels don't seem to fill out the arches :-/

Might look better in the flesh...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

isnt that because in those pics the car is cornering at speed? when its stationary i dont think they fill the arches out too much.. but then agian "everyones an expert"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The car in the link is a mule based on the wide turbo body with older 80's design 5 spoke wheels, hence the slightly under-tyred look.

I think it looks great. Both Dick Lovett and AFN have told me that they will take an order now and do not expect the walit to be any longer than for a current 996 C4s, which can be had within 8 months.

Just a question of locating Â£70K spare cash...or just having the balls to go and order one today, and then 8 months to muse creative finance strategies


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Â Both Dick Lovett and AFN have told me that they will take an order now


Do you know if they are taking orders for the Boxster coupe as well?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Do you know if they are taking orders for the Boxster coupe as well?


Neil,

Dick Lovett said that Boxster Coupe was not yet confirmed by Porsche. 997 is. I don't know what that means, or indeed how well informed they are on such things. They seemed quite credible and more knowledgeable/less likely to bullshit than Audi dealers I have known.

The mock up coupe pics with the Carrera GT light looked sensational imo and I'd look at one seriously if it were announced. Particularly in 270hp 3.2/3.4 form. Not having a coupe must have hit sales against competiton. Porsche's problem is keeping distance from 911 brand. The 997 move to 3.8 350hp entry may mean Boxster gets 'old' 3.4 engine?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Dick Lovett said that Boxster Coupe was not yet confirmed by Porsche. Â 997 is. Â


Thanks Gary - I might pop in to my local Porsche place, and see if they are singing from the same hymn book as it were. I guess they may be taking letters of intent :-/



> Â Porsche's problem is keeping distance from 911 brand. Â The 997 move to 3.8 350hp entry may mean Boxster gets 'old' 3.4 engine?


Fine by me ;D Much as I would love to get a 997, there's no way I could stretch to afford one - though a second-hand 996 is tempting as my next car though (hoping that the residuals will be knocked by the 997, but looking at how strong the 993 prices are I doubt there will be much movement really )


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

anyone have a link for pics of the Boxster coupe?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> anyone have a link for pics of the Boxster coupe?


Nothing official yet, but...
http://www.thecarconnection.com/index.a ... =178&n=158


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Boxster Coupe (if it ends up like that) looks very nice!!

Very retro!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and all the more reason for Audi to release a V6 with decent power!

or hasten the new TT!!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i am definitely going to consider a boxster coupe if it looks like that!! lovely! as long as they sort the interior out


----------



## BerlinTT (Jan 2, 2004)

Testing the 997 on the autobahn...
http://www.bcagentur.de/Porsche/image/IMG_1668.JPG


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

When I was looking atBoxster's back in Aug I asked about placing a deposit on a 997 as well. They (AFN Reading) would not give an exact figure, but they suggested that something like 70 deposits (of Â£2k) had already been taken.

I imagine if you placed such a deposit with the more remote dealers (such as Scotland), then you would still get a pretty early slot for one...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My pal who has (had) a C4s on order for June shipment, has been asked by his dealer if he would like to change his order to a 997 when he wanted to delay 996 delivery until the summer. Production apparently starts in autumn this year. Dealer said prices will be 'similar' maybe Â£2-Â£3K more.

997 residuals will also probably be rock solid for at least a year as production ramps to meet demand.


----------

